# Angelrecht in Dtl, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, ...



## lorenz1980 (13. April 2009)

Hi,

nach vielen, vielen Jahren möchte ich wieder die Angel zücken und auswerfen. Nun denken meine Freundin und ich darüber nach, dies gleich mit einem kleinen Urlaub im Sommer zu verbinden.

Nun stellt sich die Frage: Wo darf ich ohne Fischereischein angeln? Bzw. wo ist es unbürokratisch und günstig? Aktuell schweben uns Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, aber auch unser Heimatland, Deutschland, vor... Was würde sich anbieten? 

PS: Da ich die Anglerei eh lange nicht verfolgt habe, was genau hat sich in Dtl betreffs Fischereierlaubnis getan...? Ohne Fischereischein kann ich nun an jedem Angelshop eine Erlaubnis erwerben - ohne irgendeinen Nachweis? Und was darf ich dann: Nur Posenangeln oder auch räubern? Und wie sähe das in o.gen. Ländern aus?


Danke im Voraus!!


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelrecht in Dtl, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, ...*

Da fange ich mal mit Schweden an.
Fischereischein oder ähnliche Prüfung gibt es nicht.
Angeln frei im Salzwasser=Ostsee unbd Schären.
Flüsse und Seen nicht frei (Außer den drei oder fünf Größten Seen - die sind bedingt frei) hier kann man für die Meißten eine Angelkarte kaufen. Touristbüro, bestimmte Läden oder Tankstellen.
Lebende Köderfische verboten.
Schleppen in den Schären verboten.
Aalangeln ab der dritten Srtaustufe oder in abgeschlossenen Seensystemen erlaubt.
Alles Andere ist erlaubt.
Weitere besondere Bestimmungen stehen dann auf den dementsprechenden Angelkarten.
Ich hioffe ich habe nichts vergessen.

Detlef


----------



## MefoProf (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelrecht in Dtl, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, ...*

Moin,

dann geb ich mal Infos zu DK:

Man braucht den staatlichen Fischereischein, den jeder erwerben kann: Der kostet ca 18 Euro für ein Jahr.

www.fisketegn.dk

Damit darf man an allen Küsten/Fjorden sowie allen staatlichen Binnengewässern angeln. 

Tageskarten für Binnengewässer kosten typischerweise um die 7 euro. Die kann man sich teilweise übers Netz bestellen. 

www.dagkort.dk

|wavey:


----------



## Blindfischer (14. April 2009)

*AW: Angelrecht in Dtl, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, ...*

Dann mach ich mal mit dem einfachsten aller Laender weitereutschland....  Da darfst Du ohne Jahresfischereischein gar nichts, hast du noch einen alten: alles prima, neue Marke kaufen und dann kriegst Du fuer viele Gewaesser Gastkarten.

Hast Du keinen: Erst Sportfischerpruefung machen, die ist mittlerweile Voraussetzung

In Mecklenburg gibt es einen begrenzten Touristenschein, die Bedingungen kannst Du googeln.

Aber wenn Du wieder regelmaessig loswillst, wirst Du um den Fischereischein nicht herumkommen.

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## lorenz1980 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angelrecht in Dtl, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, ...*

Ich fasse mal zusammen, was wir bisher haben 

Schweden: Salzwasser ja, Seen/ Flüsse mit Angelkarte
Dänemark: Angelschein nötig (ohne Prüfung etc, ja?)
Deutschland: Sportfischerprüfung ablegen

Polen: ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Zu Deutschland: Ich habe gehört, dass es Tageskarten oder ähnliches mittlerweile auch für Berlin/ Brandenburg geben soll. Diese setzen zusätzlich aber noch den Prüfung voraus?! Also Prüfung machen und danach weiterhin Tages-/ Wochenendkarten o.ä. kaufen!?


----------



## antonio (15. April 2009)

*AW: Angelrecht in Dtl, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, ...*

in deutschland kannst du in meck-pom, sh, brandenburg und thüringen nen touristen/urlauberschein kaufen.
in brandenburg ist dieser auf friedfisch beschränkt und ohne nachtangeln.

antonio


----------



## Viper5684 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Angelrecht in Dtl, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, ...*

in polen kannste nur an der ostsee ohne fischereischein angeln, musst dir nur ne angelkarte kaufen.
ansonsten musste nen ausländischen fischereischein vorzeigen wnen du in den gewässern des PZW (=DAV) angeln möchtest. dieses kostet aber auch ziemlich viel...ich glaub das waren 20€ pro tag? 
es wird scharf kontroliert in polen...also würd ichs unterlassen dort ohne zu angeln.
auch an der ostsee wird kontrolliert...da kostet der spaß fürs jahr 21€ oder 5€fürn monat, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. also liber zahlen und auf der sicheren seite sein

lg
martin


----------

